# VIERA TH-L32D25 LCD LED---Panasonic price



## joshiks7 (Sep 15, 2011)

hi,

Whats best price of this model?

OR

Kindly suggest any other Panasonic Full HD 32 inches LCD-LED TV with approximate price.

Thx

Hi,

Price quoted by dealer is 45k. Is it okay?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't see any link of which you are talking about.


----------



## ranadive (Sep 17, 2011)

Check out few of the online stores. You might get a good bargain.
Buy Panasonic Viera TH-L32D25, 32 Inch LED TV Price, Best LED TV India - Infibeam.com


----------



## joshiks7 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi

How safe and reliable is LETS BUY.COM for shopping?
Price for same model here is Rs 39k only?
Whats user experience of forum member about this site?


----------



## ranadive (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry buddy not yet bought anything from this particular site.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 20, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> Hi
> 
> How safe and reliable is LETS BUY.COM for shopping?
> Price for same model here is Rs 39k only?
> Whats user experience of forum member about this site?



Letsbuy is a very reliable website,I have many prodcuts from it like my phone(incredible S),nikon camera,portable HDD and many more things.

if u r planning to spend 39k then I would suggest u to got for Samsung 32" LED UA32D5900EA


----------



## joshiks7 (Sep 23, 2011)

Kindly tell me the best price for--- (Price that I have been told at Solapur)::

1. Panasonic LED 32d25 (Rs 38k)

2. Panasonic Plasma 42v20 (Rs 63k)

3. Panasonic Plasma 42ST30D (Rs 67k)

---IS it reasonable?


----------

